# Bike Rack / Bike Carrier



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

I plan to purchase a 21RS. Where can I install a bike rack? With the spare tire on the back, is there room for a hitch to be welded on in the middle and extend out? I know I will always need to take 4 bicycles with every camping trip. For now I plan to pack them inside, but I am worried about scratching things up. I've read other forums on welding a hitch to the frame, but where exactly? ..and can it hold 4 bicycles? ...and any recommendation of brand of bike rack that would fit into the hitch would be appreciated. I would like a bike rack that doesn't depend on a cross bar since my kid's bikes have odd-shaped frames. I might need a Yakima, but would like to know if there are other options.

Thanks!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor and Hootbob and Huntr70 are the 3 that I can think of who have welded a hitch on the trailer. Check there pic galleries, there might be some pics.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I bolted a receiver ( made mine own receiver) to the frame of our 21RS and carried 4 bikes without scratching the TT or bike
When I upgraded just unbolted and mounted it to the new TT
there are pictures in the old gallery you can check out
Just ask if you need more info

Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You can check out my pics in the mod gallery under my name.

This rack I have is a 4 bike rack. The strap connectors rotate to wherever you need to strap onto the frame.

It works well with our full suspension mountain bikes that have odd frame configurations.










It is an Allen model 540RR.

Steve


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

a different idea is to mount a hitch on the front of your truck vs. the back of the Outback. I did this and love it!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I did the same as Steve. I welded a receiver to the frame. I carry 5 bikes on the back and use a Thule bike rack.

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

So where are y'all's spare tires







?

Mark


----------



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes, where does everyone put the spare tire? The RV dealer I am buying from will either weld a hitch on the back in the middle to the bumper, then reinforce/weld the bumper to the frame, but told me I would have to remove the spare. They recommended not sliding the spare to the side. Would the spare fit inside the camper under the front bunk of my 21RS?


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Given this trailer appears to be light on the tongue to begin with I'm not crazy about putting another 100 pounds hanging off the back.

Apparently nobody makes the front hitch deal for my truck model/year.

Could you put one of those trunk-mount bike racks hanging off the front hood? I'm thinking it would probably block your vision too much.

http://www.kmart.com/catalog/product.jsp?p...al&N=1152&Nty=1


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Dan,

Check here for a front mounted hitch....

www.hitch-web.com

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

or here,

http://www.hitch-web.com/

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

My spare is still mounted on the rear bumper. I moved it over about 6". I did this to get better access to the shore cord hole. The added bonus is that the spare tire stops the bikes from swimging into the trailer. I bungee cord the 1st bike to the spare and it stops all of the bouncing around.

Thor


----------



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

I just talked to the dealer. They will weld a receiver hitch to the frame on the back and slide the spare over, but he said we would need to get a bike rack that brings the bikes out to clear the tire. They want to charge me $340 for the receiver hitch and labor. Is that reasonable?


----------



## 6-4-Campin (Apr 8, 2006)

rerhart said:


> They want to charge me $340 for the receiver hitch and labor. Is that reasonable?
> [snapback]118908[/snapback]​


I recently (about 2 months ago) had a hitch welded to the frame to support my 4-bike rack. My local outback dealer here in Maryland charged me $295 out the door for the receiver hitch and labor. Installed on a 28rsds.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> a different idea is to mount a hitch on the front of your truck vs. the back of the Outback.Â I did this and love it!
> [snapback]118627[/snapback]​


Same here, works like a champ. I think it provides a better towing experience if it works for your TV.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

rerhart,

Something else to consider...

Another advantage of mounting the bike rack to the tow vehicle, is that the bikes can go with you while the Outback stays in camp (or at home). When we were deciding how to do our bike racks, this became a primary requirement.

There are a lot of places around here that are great for riding, but the distance to them from the campsite is prohibitive. It's great to be able to just stick the bikes on the TV and go. Really increases your ride possible radius!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> rerhart,
> 
> Something else to consider...
> 
> ...


If you get a 2" receiver mount bike rack, the bikes can go with you.....

you have a 2" receiver already mounted to your TV...









That is exactly why I did it this way...I can use the same rack on my truck when I am not towing.

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

mswalt said:


> So where are y'all's spare tires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is in the truck bed along with another one.

I had bought a spare for my last TT and kept it when I traded.

They are both stacked in the bed of the pickup in the front corner.

Steve


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

mswalt said:


> or here,
> 
> http://www.hitch-web.com/
> 
> ...


Hey, it looks like they carry a couple of them now. Although I hope they have this right "Will NOT fit 2500/3500 2 Wheel Drive Models with 8 Lug Wheels".

What I remember seeing before is that it won't fit 2500 4WD models with 8 lug wheels.

Hmmm.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Given this trailer appears to be light on the tongue to begin with I'm not crazy about putting another 100 pounds hanging off the back.
> 
> Apparently nobody makes the front hitch deal for my truck model/year.
> 
> ...


Call your local U-Haul. They installed mine (and I have Sub 2500 too) for $220.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

mswalt said:


> So where are y'all's spare tires
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I moved mine about a foot toward the road side just so it doesn't interfer with the brake lights and the License plate

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > rerhart,
> ...


Exactly the same for me.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good point!








I had not thought about it that way! shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> If you get a 2" receiver mount bike rack, the bikes can go with you.....
> 
> you have a 2" receiver already mounted to your TV...
> 
> ...


I thought of that, but I didn't want to have to unlock my tow hitch...take it out...get the other bike rack...slide it in...lock it...then do it all over again when I'm ready to leave camp.

Front of the TV works for me...but, to each his own.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > If you get a 2" receiver mount bike rack, the bikes can go with you.....
> ...


I figured if I leave the campground, I don't want an extra foot in hitch hanging off the rear anyway.

I guess, like you said, to each their own.....I like my big chrome push bar in front
















Steve


----------

